# Highside Toolbox photos



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Because that is what it takes to get a grown in look. I do a premium install. You can put in a whole kitchen with only a screw gun?


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Well hel yes. I think

Wait. I would need a hmmer, couple levels, shims,nail guns, compressor, hoses ,cords,and maybe a sawsall


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Everything gets scribed. Things look like they grew out of the walls and floors.

Screw gun, jigsaw, belt sander, masking tape, drill bits, shims, a few kinds of nail guns, caulk - mostly for adhesive. Those would be the most used tools. There are many more that are required.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Big arz hammer an' a caulkin' gun. Dat's all ya need.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I have to have at least two bigger tools... Table saw and Miter saw. And at least three different kinds of clamps.

And a ladder. I'm tall, but even I can't reach the back tops of the uppers without one.

And I would be lost without my set of Third Hands.

And the brooms... and the vacuum.

There are a lot of bigger or bulky or long tools I need on almost every job.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yep


----------



## jkonks (Aug 28, 2010)

well with a little more organizing I think you might just be able to get one of those new bosch mini table saws in there! :laughing:
Wow those boxes are huge!!! But very nice!


----------

